# Riding a Bull



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you ever wondered what it might look like from atop a saddled bull elk? Me neither, but I expect it would look something like this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha! I just figured you hid his face for privacy reasons


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

And Bax gets the ball rolling...I'd think you better remove this post NHS or you gonna get sheepherder commentary by other UWN members. :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha NHS knows I joke :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does that bull's bumper sticker read "if you're gonna ride my butt, at least pull my horns"?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

So that's why NHS wears hip boots...someplace to put the legs.


----------

